# ABS Computer



## malidog1 (May 30, 2008)

I have an ABS computer gone bad. Is it wise to pick up a used one?
Any suggestions? How difficult is this to replace myself?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: ABS Computer (malidog1)*

Hey Mani
Is it the computer on the pump? If so, you can get the unit repaired or buy a refurbed one from these guy.. As far as used... I guess if you can get it cheap enough then it would be worth the gamble, but if not a refurb with a warrantee would probably be safer.
http://www.bba-reman.com
I have some more places listed on VAGLinks.com (used remanufactured section - In my sig)
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## malidog1 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: ABS Computer (Massboykie)*

That is good info-thank you, How do I need to determine which part is actually gone bad? Is it a computer/ scan code? or ?
Thanks again.


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

Module Masters or AutoECU are two other places that repair ABS units. I've used AutoECU with great results previously and many have spoken highly of ModuleMasters.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: ABS Computer (malidog1)*

Hey Mali
I am not positive so hopefully someone else would chime in, but there are two parts to the ABS unit as far as I know. It is the mecahnical pump section and a controller (electronic) section. I believe the electronics are the parts that screw around and these places fix that. So, yes you would probably want to get the car scanned with a VAG-COM and check the codes here: http://dtcsearch.planetvag.com . More info on the Ross-Tech Wiki (link on search page). I bet they do some exchange for a core so you might be able to buy the new one and send the bad one out once it's replaced.
Hope that helps
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Most A6s have an integrated pump and controller. There are some variants with traction control that have a separate ecu but afaik they are only V8s.


----------

